# 750il:Headlight washers and Sound system



## kchilaka (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi,
This is a two part post. 

I was looking at getting a 2000 750il and when doing a casual inspection of the car, I noticed that each headlight has a dual-nozzle washer. I noticed that on one headlight one of the nozzles was missing (and there was a a hole in its place). It looks like I will have to replace it. I did a search online at a 7 series parts website and I couldnt find a listing for the headlight washer nozzles. Does anyone have an idea how much it will cost to get it replaced?


The second thing I noticed during my inspection of the car was the sound system. It seems to have very little bass and the sound itself seemed very ordinary. Not like I was expecting from a 15 speaker sound system on the highest end beemer. E38 7 Series owners with the premium sound system (with dsp), what do yawl think about the factory sound system. Is it as good as the H&K systems in the current BMW 3-series (2003-2004) etc.?

thanks in advance..


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Headlight washers, chrome 
61-67-8-352-895 NOZZLE LEFT 
61-67-8-352-896 NOZZLE RIGHT

Headlight washers, black 
61-67-8-370-559 NOZZLE LEFT 
61-67-8-370-560 NOZZLE RIGHT

Probably a $25-35 part for the nozzle. Not sure if you need more parts than just the nozzle, though. You have to remove the front bumper cover to install it. It's DIY'able, or at least an hour or two labor. Consider a body shop instead of a dealer to do the work, as they charge less per hour and they are certainly capable to do it.

Link: Front bumper removal

I have a 2000 with DSP and added an Infinity BassLink subwoofer for $200-$250, DIY. It's the cheapest way to go, but not terribly powerful. To me, it's a nice low-cost solition to even out the sound.

Link: BassLink install









(Yes, it's a milkcrate...)


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sound system*

I have a 745i with the premium sound system. I had a 740 with the premium. Unfortunately, IMHO, these "higher-end" BMWs just don't have the great sound systems you'd expect. I think the sound is a bit "muffled" in general and not real crisp. I have had other cars (somewhat lower-end) models with MUCH better sound. The DSP system is nice with the LOGIC7 and all ofthe memory options are good, but the sound is just not that great. Yet, you can't beat the handling or performance for a car this size. So, what's important to you?



kchilaka said:


> Hi,
> This is a two part post.
> 
> I was looking at getting a 2000 750il and when doing a casual inspection of the car, I noticed that each headlight has a dual-nozzle washer. I noticed that on one headlight one of the nozzles was missing (and there was a a hole in its place). It looks like I will have to replace it. I did a search online at a 7 series parts website and I couldnt find a listing for the headlight washer nozzles. Does anyone have an idea how much it will cost to get it replaced?
> ...


----------



## jetpilot10 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Questions*



kchilaka said:


> Hi,
> This is a two part post.
> 
> I was looking at getting a 2000 750il and when doing a casual inspection of the car, I noticed that each headlight has a dual-nozzle washer. I noticed that on one headlight one of the nozzles was missing (and there was a a hole in its place). It looks like I will have to replace it. I did a search online at a 7 series parts website and I couldnt find a listing for the headlight washer nozzles. Does anyone have an idea how much it will cost to get it replaced?
> ...


I just did an M5 front bumper conversion to my 2000 540, and I had to buy 2 new headlight spray nozzles. They ran 24 bucks a piece, and snap right in. Although I already had the bumper removed, I don't believe you should have to remove your bumper to replace them. Since they just snap in, you should be able to pop them out with a small flat blade screwdriver and a bit of patience. If you pick up the new nozzle first, you will know where you will need to "apply pressure" with the screw driver to get it out. Patience is the key as you do not want to mar the paint. There is enough slack in the hose feeding the nozzle to allow removal and reinstallation without having to remove the bumper. But take it for what its worth, I have a 540, you have a 740, but I seriously doubt there is that much difference in the washer system for the headlamps. I am a gambling man, and I doubt that a BMW tech would remove the bumper to replace a washer nozzle.

As for the stereo, I just finished a sub enclosure for my 540 with DSP, along with a sub amp, and the sound is night and day from stock DSP. Since the amp I have has a built in low freq crossover, I am able to use the DSP equalizer to remove a lot of the bass that normally hit the mids in the car. This alone helped clean up the sound system. Check out the install photos at

http://www.tail-wheel.com/540i.htm

Good luck with the nozzles......

Dave


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

jetpilot10 said:


> They ran 24 bucks a piece, and snap right in. Although I already had the bumper removed, I don't believe you should have to remove your bumper to replace them.


I have a 540i and a 740iL. As I said before, _*you must remove the bumper cover on the E38 to replace the headlight washer nozzle.* _

Do trust me on this one.

A BMW tech would remove the front bumper cover. 50 torx and 8mm wrench is all it takes, and maybe 45 minutes to an hour. A second person is helpfull so you don't drop/scrape the bumper cover when it comes off, or have a couple towels on the ground to rest it on.

Read the caution note here on the E38 instructions and it's perfectly clear.


----------

